# Kitter Litter Cake Idea..



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

We were fortunate enough to have a party guest bring us one. Some hardened adults were even hesitant to try it. I had the first bite, of course!

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/catmean/album/576460762333058420/photo/294928803482220139/81


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

This was ours:










The guest who used to bring it refused to bring it anymore because hardly anyone would eat it lol

This year the big hit was made by another guest....eyeballs floating in blood!


----------



## Caretaker (Nov 8, 2006)

Made one this year. The adults didn't want to eat it but someone finally dug in. When the party was over, it was almost gone. I added a touch and put a real looking cat next to it napping. My mom bought my kids th


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

The kitty litter cake is one of the best Halloween recipes I think I've ever seen! (And is it just me or does it sound yummy despite it's looks? LOL)

MsMeeple,
How were the eyeballs floating in blood made?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I too have a question for Ms Meeple on the eyeballs....I was just wondering if those were the "Britta Eerie Eyeballs", I remember last time you tried to make them you had problems locating ingredients and such.

Also to DEADEND.......don't miss Ms Meeples party food...its great what her and Peter do.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Muffy said:


> Also to DEADEND.......don't miss Ms Meeples party food...its great what her and Peter do.


I noticed that! After looking through her photos, I was amazed! I really got a kick out of the meatloaf man, the "finger" sandwhiches and the brain dip...all these great concepts make the hubby and I want to invent some party food ideas of our own next year! 

Ya'll are such an inspiration!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks guys 

I didn't make the eyeballs. Like Muffy said, I had trouble finding ingredients (particularly the lemon jello) last year. I did finally find everything I needed and attempted to make them but they didn't set. An american friend of mine usually makes something for the party and she sent me an email saying she wanted to make eyeballs. I told her the problem I had with the recipe but she was determined to try. This is the same friend who made the cute little pumpkin oranges a couple of years ago.

I asked her which recipe she used. She did use the recipe on Britta's site but adjusted the ingredients. She used 1 pkg cream cheese, 3 tablespoons mayo, 1/2 cup pineapple juice, 1 pkg lemon jello, and since it was german jello with no sugar, she added sugar till it tasted not so sour. She said it was hard to paint the eyes because the food coloring ran. She also added red veins to make them scarier. The blood that they were floating in was only light brown syrup with red food coloring and just a hint of green food coloring. She also added some strings of vermecelli spaghetti to the blood for optic nerves lol My coworker ended up with one of the optic nerves haha The look on her face was priceless. She didn't know what to do with it lol Kelly had to explain that it was just spaghetti.

Kelly is very crafty. She made the cute pumpkin oranges one year as well as helping make the baby for the puking baby punchbowl gothic. She said the eyeballs looked better before the blood splashed all over them in the car on the way over lol She plans on moving back to the US next year. I'm just hoping it will be AFTER halloween 

MsM


----------



## TuzlaRuja (Oct 9, 2006)

My husband's work party this year had Kitty Litter Cake and it was a great success. I"m not that adventurous when it comes to food...I would definately wuss out on the eyeballs!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We made catbox cookies one year and the effect went over like crazy. But many were reluctant to try them. One of our friends actually thought, if you can believe it!, that we had a catbox on the table! He later explained that their's at home is set up high in the garage to keep the dogs from "eating kitty treats" 

They are a chocolate and honey cookie that ends up crispy chewy. You sprinkle some grapenuts cereal on them before baking so that it clings and then serve them in a litter box full of grapenuts and dig them out with a scooper.

Haven't made them in a few yrs and wanted to make them this year but couldn't find the recipe. Will have to dig around for it. They are somewhat time consuming as you have to refrig the dough and then roll them by hand to make and shape the "turdies" LOL before baking. They were really good the next day with coffee!


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Ms.Meeples...what did you put in the oranges?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I didn't put anything in them....I just sucked it out haha My friend Kelly made them....same person who made the eyeballs. She filled them with chocolate pudding and then added the green straw as a stem to suck the pudding out


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

I love the cake it looks so awesome. I may have to make one of those next year!!!! Great Job!!!


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

MsMeeple,
Yet another amazing idea with the oranges and chocolate pudding! What a cute concept...and easy to eat with the straw. 
Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Bucky (Oct 15, 2006)

Love Kitty Litter cake!!! Had one at a company Thanksgiving party and it was a huge success. I've done it several times since. Usually takes someone to break the ice, but once they try it everyone starts to get some.

Last time I did it at Thanksgiving we were renting a condo on the beach so we had to travel in. My relatives have known my cat in the past and never know what to expect from me. I told them I had to go down to the car for a second, when I got back I brought up the cake and was complaining that the cat was in the car and already filled up the litter box. He had thrown some of the litter around the back seat of my car and that I needed to clean it up. So I sat the litter box cake on the kitchen counter next to the food. Several of them yelled to get the litter box off the counter cause it had some "poop" drapped over the edge (good effect). I told them they had nothing to worry about and after a few minutes of arguing I grabbed the kitty litter scooper (new of course) and said I'll prove its ok and dug into the cake and ate some of it. I swear my grandmother almost died right there. It was a cruel but great joke. Wish I had a new one to pull this year.


----------

